# a furry Game: collaborators wanted.



## Redregon (Oct 15, 2010)

so, you can read my journal entry here: 
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1788628/

seeking people that can model, texture, animate and/or do some coding. all team members aren't paid unless this game makes money and then it's shared evenly between all collaborators based on the work they've done (so, say someone only makes 2 assets but someone else makes 100, the person making 2 won't get as much of a share as someone making the 100. fair's fair and all that.)

yes, this isn't a paid gig... i can't afford to keep people on retainer for asset creation BUT... that's not to say that it's charity. 

1. you'll get your name on a game and you will be able to put credit to it on your CV.
2. you'll get a share of the profits if it makes any. (not expecting it to but neither am i ruling it out.)

if you want in for something artistically related, i'm going to want to know you can do the work to at least a decent level of skill. if you're not "that good" we can work with you to see where you can fit if you can fit. basically, this means i'm going to want to know what you can do before a final "yes/no" is made. if you have a portfolio, awesome.. if not, just link me to your FA gallery if you have examples in there.

this is a drama-free project so prima-donnas will not enjoy the experience but if you have ever wanted to make a game then you might like this. 

the project will take as much time as it takes to make it a polished product. that being said, if we can manage to have a workable demo for AC then that would be awesome (but no pressure if we don't make it... there will always be more conventions to advertise this at.)


----------



## Runefox (Oct 15, 2010)

So... What exactly _is_ this game? I can't really see any relevant information either here or in the journal other than it's a "furry game". Care to elaborate what the game's going to be about, what you have so far, any design documents, etc? Having worked on a game before, people are loathe to join a project that doesn't have at least some planning and direction out in the open for them to see.


----------



## Redregon (Oct 15, 2010)

not sure how well to balance that and keeping the idea protected. the most bare storyline, focusing on gameplay (top down shooter akin to diablo and alien swarm) if you want to check out my FA page you can see some of the progress i've made so far on some of the assets.

past that, is there anything else that you think should be known?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 16, 2010)

So what is it you are doing? The 3d models?

And what exactly is it you are wanting people for? What have you got covered, what sort of skills are required sort of thing.


----------



## Random_Observer (Oct 16, 2010)

lol how cute. Furries are trying to do stuff.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 17, 2010)

Good luck. What exactly do _you_ do?


----------



## Smelge (Oct 17, 2010)

Francis, I'm not giving evil eyes and suggesting he is planning to gt everyone to make a game for him while he sits back and does nothing. It was actually just a question.

But yeah, OP, you need to be more specific as to what you need. there are a metric fuckton of skills and jobs that go into a game, and usually, people will only have skills in one or two of those. You need to ask for exactly what you need. More than that, you can't just go and not let people in on the game. it really does help people decide to work on a project if they are aware of what it is and the themes they have to aim for.

Also, people who are good at 3d animation, but shit at modelling might not bother emailing you, because they don't know if you need someone with their skills, and it's a waste of their time if you don't. It's essentially an unpaid job, so you need to inform people to get them interested.


----------



## Redregon (Oct 17, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Francis, I'm not giving evil eyes and suggesting he is planning to gt everyone to make a game for him while he sits back and does nothing. It was actually just a question.
> 
> But yeah, OP, you need to be more specific as to what you need. there are a metric fuckton of skills and jobs that go into a game, and usually, people will only have skills in one or two of those. You need to ask for exactly what you need. More than that, you can't just go and not let people in on the game. it really does help people decide to work on a project if they are aware of what it is and the themes they have to aim for.
> 
> Also, people who are good at 3d animation, but shit at modelling might not bother emailing you, because they don't know if you need someone with their skills, and it's a waste of their time if you don't. It's essentially an unpaid job, so you need to inform people to get them interested.


 
fair enough. if the journal isn't as informative as it could be... 

well, so far i've been modeling, texturing and rigging assets for import to the game engine and it's to the point where i could use some extra hands (or a time machine or cloning machine or something.)

basically, the story is (for the most part) penned, the engine has been chosen and what i'm needing are additional people that can model in 3D in a low polygon capacity... also, maybe some high poly stuff too for some assets (for normal mapping, but so far i'm trying to avoid going balls-crazy on that end since that would ramp up the time it'll take signifigantly.) also, people that have experience with good level design (to help put the levels together and ensure that all the levels are as entertaining as can be made.) also additional texture painters and animators. 

also some coders but i've got a handful of people that have said they could help (no guarantees so far though .)

does that help bring more information or do you want more?

and no, just to clarify, i'm not going to sit back either while people make the game either. just, more people will make for faster development.


----------



## Random_Observer (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't think furries can do a decent furry game.

I mean, I have yet to see them do decent comics or stories. :/


----------



## Smelge (Oct 17, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> I don't think furries can do a decent furry game.
> 
> I mean, I have yet to see them do decent comics or stories. :/


 
Oh, do fuck off. You've already made your discouraging remarks, so you don't need to keep banging on about it. You obviously haven't yet made the connection that having one god damned hobby does not automatically invalidate everything you are good at ever.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 17, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Oh, do fuck off. You've already made your discouraging remarks, so you don't need to keep banging on about it. You obviously haven't yet made the connection that having one god damned hobby does not automatically invalidate everything you are good at ever.


 
It's a glaring correlation that it does seem like such. But, correlations are only correlations and really don't mean anything else.

OP: I'd be willing to help make some texture maps. I'm more focused in environments, but I'm willing to try out some characters.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 17, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> It's a glaring correlation that it does seem like such. But, correlations are only correlations and really don't mean anything else.


 
Mostly because quite a lot of people have that kind of disorder that means they do things badly. We just seem to have a higher than average in the fandom. But to say it automatically makes everyone else equally shit is annoying.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Oct 17, 2010)

Redregon said:


> seeking people that can model, texture, animate and/or do some coding.


Have you been to ModDB?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 17, 2010)

If you want voice actors, or advertisement, or even someone to put together the trailer for the game (like editing cutscenes to epic music, ect.)  I'll gladly do it


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, according to what you posted, I can give you a few bits of information.
I have experience in 2D animation, although not 3D.
As of now, start out with a simple open source engine. Maybe even source as it is fairly popular, and there are a few furry modelers for source games (as far as I've seen). Otherwise you could use flash for 2D if you needed to, as both source and flash are fairly simple to script with for a Bird's Eye View game.
My final suggestion is highly recommended. Unity! It's free, fairly good quality, and overall very expandable. Take a look at Dead Frontier right now, as the 3D version has been made with Unity.

As for storyboards, I could got for that (depending on specifics that you would want). Just give me a script and I'll give it a go.


----------



## Riley (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll offer myself as a voice actor or concept/storyboard artist.  I don't know if either of those things are needed, but what the hell.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Oct 17, 2010)

IDK if story help is what you want, but I could help...


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh God, this brings back memories of a furry here asking me did I wanna help with a furry vid game.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll watch before yet again a failure comes.


----------



## Riley (Oct 18, 2010)

I dunno, I just figure that if this thing actually turns out to go anywhere I can try to get in on the fun.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Oct 18, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, any kind of attempt on a video game can't be a failure unless it has a corporate backing. Because only when money is involved in making something and it turns out horrible, then, its a failure *coughEAgamescough*


----------



## Redregon (Oct 18, 2010)

Riley said:


> I dunno, I just figure that if this thing actually turns out to go anywhere I can try to get in on the fun.


 
well, to be completely honest, i'm hoping that it's fun. personally, i think i'd enjoy playing it and i know my tastes in games aren't so esoteric as to be completely alone in those likes. 

still, i guess it will all depend on wether we can get it done and done well. which i guess is the true test. if it flops, it flops. if it wins, it wins. only time will tell.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 18, 2010)

So... Is this going to be like an RPG, or an FPS, or a strategy game, or what?


----------



## Random_Observer (Oct 18, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Oh, do fuck off. You've already made your discouraging remarks, so you don't need to keep banging on about it. You obviously haven't yet made the connection that having one god damned hobby does not automatically invalidate everything you are good at ever.


 
Furries have a tendency to over-furry everything they try to do. Take some of the latest comics by Blotch, they have been shown to ordinary people outside of the furry fandom, and one of the most stated observations is "Uhh, okay, but why are they animal people?"

Companies like Disney can get away with it because they put a context to it. These animals talk because we are getting a cartoonish glimpse of the animal world and are projecting human problems onto them to make them more relateable. Even the only truly anthro cartoon of Disney, Robin hood,  made sense of it because the animals were archetypal metaphors.

But furries... furries are arbitrary. They will drop fur and feathers on everything and not bother making sense of it, and that will make the outside world go "huh?"

So no, I'm not convinced that a furry game made by furries will be handled properly.


----------



## Redregon (Oct 18, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> Furries have a tendency to over-furry everything they try to do. Take some of the latest comics by Blotch, they have been shown to ordinary people outside of the furry fandom, and one of the most stated observations is "Uhh, okay, but why are they animal people?"
> 
> Companies like Disney can get away with it because they put a context to it. These animals talk because we are getting a cartoonish glimpse of the animal world and are projecting human problems onto them to make them more relateable. Even the only truly anthro cartoon of Disney, Robin hood,  made sense of it because the animals were archetypal metaphors.
> 
> ...


 
and honestly, you are welcome to think that. still, if all you're going to do is ridicule or heckle... well, how bout this: i don't care.

but past that, if it helps, the bit of story that i think will help is that this isn't going to be ONLY furry... the main characters are (and they're toony, not generic anthros) but imagine something happening that rips the boundaries between fantasy and reality. then imagine what would happen to the real world as people's fantasies and such start to manifest because of this tear. it's the barest excuse to make furries in a human world and since it's all going to be toony, i think that will help to be able to get away with it being much more violent (cartoon violence.) 

but in the end i'm hoping that the gameplay will be the saving grace. hoping for multiplayer (both co-op and deathmatch/CTF) with up to 16 players at a time. (maybe more depending on map size but 16 is the standard i'm aiming for.)

and of course, character customizability based on the items you've unlocked in the single player mode (mostly just costume pieces.)


----------



## Inya (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll take the laziest job I could find and be a tester.


----------



## Redregon (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1820648/ <-- go here plx.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2010)

This is an old thread, but may I drop in a coupla suggestions?

You should develop this on the unreal engine. It's free to download all the engine's tools. There's a lot to say about it. You may also be interested in hearing that you only have to pay Epic Games 25% of all your earnings and you can publish the game on steam for absolutely free due to an agreement between Valve and Epic. There is also another company that will help publish an indie game provided that it uses Unreal technology - Tripwire Interactive. 

http://www.udk.com/ <- The amount of features!!!

When it comes to modelling, you could use 3d blender, just google it and download and gaze at the millions of tutorials provided all around the internet and create top-quality models for absolutely free. You don't even have to pay anything to the creators of Blender when you actually start selling things made with the software.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 31, 2010)

Gibby said:


> This is an old thread, but may I drop in a coupla suggestions?
> 
> You should develop this on the unreal engine. It's free to download all the engine's tools. There's a lot to say about it. You may also be interested in hearing that you only have to pay Epic Games 25% of all your earnings and you can publish the game on steam for absolutely free due to an agreement between Valve and Epic. There is also another company that will help publish an indie game provided that it uses Unreal technology - Tripwire Interactive.
> 
> ...


 
First off, I gotta second this. Blender's great once you get the hang of it, and it even has its own game engine, though I don't know what all can be done with it. Second, doing anything furry just for the sake of doing something furry is kinda pointless, and ultimately it's a recipe for disaster. The people involved aren't going to stay dedicated in the long run just to make a furry game. It's got to be a game that could actually be _good_. As has already been said, all the good furry work is good for reasons besides having anthro characters. God forbid, even non-furries should find something to like about it. If you just want to have furry characters walking around doing furry things, well, um, that already exists: it's called Second Life and RP.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 1, 2010)

I would so be all over this if I actually had an idea of how to model / program / etc.. I need something to do other than wow and college.. Plus, it would look good when I apply for a real job


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2010)

Maisuki said:


> I would so be all over this if I actually had an idea of how to model / program / etc.. I need something to do other than wow and college.. Plus, it would look good when I apply for a real job


 
Teach yourself online! Just download all the free software and read the tutorials. You could also teach yourself how to program games and take part in level design with the books _Mastering Unreal Technology_ volumes 1, 2 and 3. Practise with the absolute basics and then create more complex pieces of work as time goes on, using advanced methods.

If you have the time, you could apply to join a modding team in hopes of education. I've recently joined a small company with its members spread all over the world who are working on an Unreal Engine 3 game from scratch. We plan to secure funding, and then commercially release it. I advertised myself on the UDK forum to join a mod team in hopes of education (I did provide examples of my work) and I got hired, and they promise to educate me in the course of development, turning me into a much more useful asset for games development. I'm also going to get paid once funding rolls in, despite being someone who works on such a basic level.

If I say any more, I may get my intestines sued out by the company, but there you have it!

If anyone wants to create a furry game, you could drop me a PM and we could form a dedicated team using knowledgeable members from here, and perhaps the UDK forum (never advertise a position if you don't have at least conceptual art and a large, detailed idea!).


----------



## Redregon (Nov 1, 2010)

next round of alpha testers are going to be needed. going to need comp specs and an email. NDA required at this point (might take a bit of time to process the NDAs so patience.)

basically, if you have a sucky computer, let me know. i want to know how low this can run on. it's bare bones, very little level planning, just assets tossed in to test out AI functions and particles. some basic controls (WASD) and mouseclick. 

so, if you want to check out what's there so far, let me know through PM on mainsite through journal link.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 1, 2010)

Other than running on a high end gaming machine, test a low end one to see what it can truly run. I have a simple laptop, but it can run New Vegas, Resident Evil 4 and most source games. Specs-

AMD Athlon TF-20 (1.6ghz)
ATI Radeon 3200
3GB Ram, 2.7 usable

That would be it. Also, if you have a space requirement, feel free to tell.

Also, I have had experience with betas (on multiple engines including Unity, Flash and Source).

Either hit me up on here, the forums or on NG.


Edit: If you want my email, just PM me.


----------



## mitchau (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a fair bit of experience (7 years) in level design in the goldsource, source and unreal engine, but whether I have the time to tackle such a project remains unforeseen. I'll give it some thought.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 8, 2010)

Predicting media uproar after someone's kid types 'hot coffee' in the wrong place and unlocks the hidden Doug Winger zone.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 9, 2010)

So you're the Ideas Guy?

Nobody likes you, go away.


----------



## Redregon (Nov 9, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> So you're the Ideas Guy?
> 
> Nobody likes you, go away.


 
LOL

wow, kiddo. do your research next time.


----------

